# Be Sure To Unplug Everything.....



## darkzero (Feb 16, 2015)

If this guy comes over!  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Borderline NSFW


----------



## higgite (Feb 16, 2015)

I sure hope that guy has a wind up TV.


----------



## road (Feb 16, 2015)

Seen a few of his videos ,, laugh till it hurts !


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 16, 2015)

I think I'd have to pull the main house fuses if he came over.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Feb 16, 2015)

Enjoyed the video.

Reminds me of a guy who I used to work with had a HF electronic fly swatter. That's the battery operated device that looks like a tennis racket and puts out a very high voltage to fry bugs the same way a bug zapper does. 

While sitting around the shop, he was holding it like a guitar and strumming away on the metal grid. He then lost grip, accidentally pressed the button on the handle and...ZAP!


----------



## road (Feb 16, 2015)

try searching youtube for the rest of his videos.. you'll **** yourself....


----------



## darkzero (Feb 16, 2015)

road said:


> try searching youtube for the rest of his videos.. you'll **** yourself....



Who is he and/or what is his YT channel?


----------



## hermetic (Feb 16, 2015)

Freind of mine always tells the tale of being shown for the first time (he was an apprentice at an agricultural engineering company) how to use jump leads to start a combine harvester " Remember lad, it's always red to red and black to BAAAAAAAAAAANG" 

I still say it every time I use jump leads!
Phil


----------



## road (Feb 16, 2015)

Search youtube for https://www.youtube.com/user/msadaghd


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 17, 2015)

Remind me not to ever hire him when I need a electrician.... Or to repair anything that uses electricity! Period!


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 17, 2015)

I've subscribed to his page for the last year or two, nothing wrong with a little laughter to aid teaching.


----------

